# White 1370 Starting Problems



## White1370 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am looking for some help with starting a White 1370. Every time I want to start this tractor I have to warm the tractor with a heater plug and make sure the battery is recently fully charged otherwise it won't start, even in the summer 30 Deg C temps. Most times I cannot even get it started in the Canadian winter because it just won't turn over. I purchased new batteries and that seemed to help for the summer, but now that winter is upon us, I am back where I started. I know the alternator may be part of the problem, but with new(er) batteries on full charge, i would expect more. 

Most other tractor owner's I know seem to be able to start and use their tractor any time of year with maybe a heater on it for a few hours.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Get a new alternator. And keep the heater plugged in. And have a complete overhaul of your electrical system. The only time the alternator produces voltage for the tractor's electrical system, and recharges the battery through trickle-charging, is when it is turning. If it is not working properly in producing voltage while it is turning, everything electrical is being run by the battery. That is why the battery is going dead. The fact that cold weather is here means nothing to the battery. In fact, the battery will work better in colder weather. But now the oil in the engine is more viscous. And the starter attempting to move the pistons up and down with cold, 'sludgy' oil, makes it harder to turn the flywheel, c-shaft, and pistons. You did say you needed to plug in a heater, eh? Well, the heater is not warming up the battery. It is warming up the block...and the oil. As a kid growing up on a farm, I can not tell you how many batteries I charged, bought, or carried into the field to a piece of equipment just because someone did not know, and then teach me, about the electrical system of a piece of equipment. Have you ever tried to hand-crank/start a Farmall? It is alot different in the winter than in the summer, eh? Now imagine that small starter shaft trying to do the same thing...with cold oil. Good luck!


----------



## White1370 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks GreenFlyer. 

I also have the problem in the summer with the battery fully charged. Any thoughts why the engine would be too hard to turn over even in summer? It runs fine once it is started.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Make sure the correct gauge wire is connected from battery to the starter. Check the ground wire and connections. Corroded connections can slow things down. How old is the starter/solenoid? You could take it off the tractor, hold it to ground, and have someone turn the key to 'start' to see if it is operating properly. Here is a link to a YouTube video of a White 1370 starting in cold weather. Good luck! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffb9uoaRWwU]YouTube - White 1370 Cold Start[/ame]


----------



## crazyhorsemd (Mar 23, 2017)

hello white 1370
Hope you are still around
I have a 1974 1370 with the same problem
Ever since I bought it (2010) always hard to start even in summer
New batter (1000 CCA) all new terminal wires, good connections, but if it doesn't start after 4-5 trys the battery just doesn't have enough umph. Though about replacing starter with gear reduction starter. Any thoughts let me know
thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check your thermostart manifold preheater system to make sure it is functioning properly. If it is not working the Fiat diesels are a real bear to start. Along with the electric heater plugs they have a thermostart fuel reservoir that must be functional. If the system is good, check the starter for excessive amperage draw. 

If the starter is slow or gets hot when starting it is due for service. Starters have commutators that are undercut and fill with the copper brush material creating high battery draw by grounding the segments to each other. It is inexpensive to have the armature turned and new brushes installed, and any automotive starter/generator/alternator repair shop can do this for you.


----------



## crazyhorsemd (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello RC Wells

Thermostarter fires up but....interestingly, the cup reservoir does not fill like it used to. Possibly since I try to start the engine using fuel from the cup but the engine doesn't run. Assuming the fuel return lines work as they are supposed to. 
I think it is the original starter. Thought of replacing it with a gear reduction type to get better spin with less energy draw. Any thoughts on this? 

Thanks again
I'm a weekend farmer , relatively new to diesels. Everyone tells me that this model is excellent...a workhorse. Till now, never had an issue except sluggish to start

Crazyhorsemd


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A gear reduction starter uses less current from the battery, but at $500 is a significant expense. 
A rebuild of your existing starter will be under $100 and should work for years.


----------

